# shakers????



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Anyone have any knowledge about this breed?Any info would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Pigeon Raiser,

If such a breed exists, there are some world wide experts, which will be along shortly, to tell you anything and everything you want to know about this breed. I just happen not to be one of them.

My fast research, seems to indicate that it is a term applied to a fantail, you can do some research starting here:

http://www.boglinmarsh.fsnet.co.uk/fancy-variety-map.htm


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes In england long time back the fantail was being called a shaker. But that was late 1800s early 1900s. The fan is much more evolved from that point now. But still there may be another breed that is called that


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

*pigeonraiser*

Thanks to those who replied.Got these birds at a meet in ohio.Had never seen these before.The man i got them from said it was only the second pair he had seen.They sort of look like a small magpie long wings long neck.When your close to them they continuously shake n bob there heads.They are the neatest little birds ive seen.The probly is i would like to raise some but there both roosters.Ive got homers and west of england tumblers but dont want to cross them.Believe these could be some kind of tumblers from imports.Thanks again hope for more replies.


----------



## Norwich-guy (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi pigeonraiser
I know of a few breeds that shake their necks,there is a breed called Zitterhalls they sort of look like a small Magpie the other is the Mookie and as others have stated the fantail


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

The Zitterhal is also known as the Stargard Shaker. It and the Mookee are known (well, used to be known) as narrow-tailed Shakers. You can probably guess what the wide-tailed shaker is now called. the (standard) Fantail. Al


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

*Shakers????*

Also the mookee shake the neck like an american or indian fantails


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Thanks to everyone that replied.These birds after lots of research are indeed zitterhalls stargard shakers.Thanks to everyone that helped.Pigeonraiser


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

*Stargard Shaker or Zitterhal*

*Picture of Zitterhal or Stargard Shaker*


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

go4pigeons said:


> *Picture of Zitterhal or Stargard Shaker*


woah!! thats the nicest looking bird!!  i love it...is that a rare breed??

Elvis


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

It is considered a rare breed and is covered by the Rare Breeds Pigeon Club in the U.S.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Hello to everyone;Thanks again for all the replies on this breed.The bird in the picture looks exactly like mine right down to the color.These are the neetest little birds iv'e seen.You should see them when they go through the courtship thing wings and tail dragging the ground head bobbing at the same time.Pigeonraiser


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Pigeonraiser,

The Zitterhal is indeed a majestic breed of pigeons. It is great to see shows where there are 50 or more of the breed shown and they are all bobbing around.

In competitions the more "zitter" (neck shaking) a bird displays the better it does (of course other standard features must be there too). 

Al


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That thing is nasty looking


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Well its not my cup of tea either but I wouldn't say it's nasty


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I know this topic is old... but I found this video of mookes shaking their neck,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nae7FecsSgc


----------

